# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ειμαι διπολικος η οχι? Βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω!

## VanGogh

Καλησπερα σε ολους! 
Εχθες, επισκεπτομενος τον ψυχιατρο μου για να μου αλλαξει την αγωγη, διοτι μετα απο 2 μηνες με σεροξατ 40mg και newzypra 5mg, δεν ειδα βελτιωση στην καταθλιψη που με ταλαιπωρει εδω και καποιους μηνες μαζι με καποιους ιδεοχυχαναγκασμους. Ομως, συζητωντας μαζι του, τελικα κατεληξε οτι εχω διπολικη καταθλιψη, επειδη του ανεφερα οτι εχω παθει πολλες καταθλιψεις κατα καιρους και οτι καποια στιγμη με τη θεραπεια που εκανα σε αλλον ψυχιατρο που με παρακολουθουσε και με την αγωγη που μου ειχε δωσει, ειχα γινει τοσο καλα που ενιωθα τετοια ευφορια και αυτοπεποιθηση για τον εαυτο μου, κατι που θα ηθελα να ξανασυμβει. Λεγοντας του αυτα, θεωρησε οτι αυτο ηταν μανιακο επεισοδιο και κατεληξε στο συμπερασμα οτι πασχω απο διπολικη. 
Ομως εγω βρε παιδια, διαβαζοντας για τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης, βλεπω οτι δεν εχω αυτα που περιγραφετε κι εσεις εδω. Δηλαδη δεν επαθα ποτε τη φαση της μανιας αυτης που να κοιμαμαι μονο 3 ωρες και να εχω απειρη ενεργεια. Εγω, απλα, πιστευω οτι λογω του οτι ειχα γινει καλα απο την καταθλιψη γιαυτο ενιωθα υπεβολικα καλα και ειχα ορεξη να κανω πολλα πραγματα. 
Με αποτελεσμα εχθες αλλαζοντας μου την αγωγη και θεωρωντας πως πλεον εχω διπολικη καταθλιψη, μου εγραψε για αντικαταθλιπτικο το cymbalta 60mg και το seroquel 50 mg και το οποιο ειναι και το βασικο φαρμακο για την διπολικη οπως μου ειπε. 
Με βασανιζει, λοιπον, απο εχθες, αν οντως εχω διπολικη ή εκανε λαθος διαγνωση ο ψυχιατρος και δεν ξερω τι να κανω... Γι'αυτο σκεφτηκα να ρωτησω εσας που πασχετε απο διπολικη αν πιστευετε οτι τελικα αυτο που εχω ειναι διπολικη απο αυτα που σας ανεφερα. Σιγουρα δε ζητω διαγνωση απλα τη γνωμη σας βρε παιδια γιατι εχω μπερδευτει. Ειδα επισης οτι το cymbalta δεν εχει ενδειξη οτι βοηθαει στους ψυχαναγκασμους και αυτο με φοβησε περισσοτερο, μηπως και επανελθουν.
Σας παρακαλω λοιπον να μου πειτε τη δικη σας γνωμη. Τι να κανω? Να ξαναπαω στο γιατρο και να του πω μηπως τελικα εκανε λαθος ή εγω δεν του εξηγησα σωστα την κατασταση μου? Συγνωμη εκ των προτερων για το μεγαλο κειμενο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βαν κογκ καταρχην πως σου ηρθε ασχολισαι με τη ζωγραφικη?

----------


## VanGogh

> το βαν κογκ καταρχην πως σου ηρθε ασχολισαι με τη ζωγραφικη?


Γεια σου Αλεξανδρε! Ναι μου αρεσει σαν ζωγραφος κι επειδη επασχε και αυτος απο καποια ψυχικη διαταραχη γι'αυτο και εβαλα αυτο το νικ

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,στην προσπαθεια σου να γινεις καλα δεν θα συναντησεις παντα καταλληλους ειδικους να σε καθοδηγουν,προτεινω να παρεις κ μια δευτερη γνωμη κ απο αλλο ψυχιατρο κ μπορει να χρειαζεσαι να συνδιασεις την θεραπεια σου με ψυχολογο,παντως με τα φαρμακα δεν παιζουμε ρωτησε κ δευτερο ειδικο κ αποφασιζεις

----------


## Tasos75

Συμφωνώ με μυσπ

----------


## VanGogh

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας μυσπ και τασο. Αλλα και οι πολλες γνωμες απο γιατρους δεν ξερω αν βοηθουν. Καθε γιατρος εχει διαφορετικη προσεγγιση και αντε μετα να βγαλεις ακρη...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Μα δεν μπορούμε να το απαντήσουμε εμείς αυτό! Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι επειδή υπάρχουν 2 τύποι 2πολικής διαταραχής κ η συμπτωματολογία είναι τεράστια (πολλά τα συμπτώματα κ δεν τα παρουσιάζουν όλοι όλα κ φυσικά όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό) είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό να "πέσεις" σε ψυχίατρο, ο οποίος να μπορέσει να διαγνώσει ακριβώς τον τύπο της διαταραχής, τό είδος το εύρος κ την ένταση των συμπτωμάτων, γιατί από αυτό το σημείο ξεκινά κ η ορθή φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Κ επειδή με τη χημεία του εγκεφάλου δεν παίζουμε, να ξέρεις ότι ιδίως στη διπολική (λόγω αυξημένης δυσκολίας ακριβούς διάγνωσης εν σχέσει μα άλλες ασθένειες) ο σωστός ψυχίατρος μπορεί να σου σώσει τη ζωή, ο λάθος να σε καταστρέψει. 
Κ για τη διπολική ξέρω ότι αν ο γιατρός είναι στοιχειωδώς σοβαρός, έρχεται κ σε επικοινωνία (ας πόυμε συνέντευξη) με τα άτομα του στενού του περιβάλλοντος, ώστε να αποκτήσει μια πιο πλήρη εικόνα της κατάστασης κ να λάβει επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι ορισμένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα της ασθένειας (απουσία/μειωμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας, του μέτρου, της αυτοκριτικής κ αδυναμία-μερική ή ολική- για αντίληψη του νοσηρού της κατάστασης) δεν επιτρέπουν στο θεραπευτή να εξακριβώσει την έκταση, την κατηγορία κ την ένταση του προβλήματος (αν φυσικά αυτό υπάρχει, ενδέχεται κάλλιστα να είσαι κ μια χαρά).

----------


## Tasos75

Φίλε μου ζήτησε και την άποψη ενός άλλου γιατρού, αφού πάρεις κάποιες συστάσεις πρώτα για αυτόν. Το να σε διαγνώσουν διπολικό έχοντας περιγράψει στο γιατρό σου αυτά που γράφεις παραπάνω .... σε μια συνεδρία των 50 λεπτών. Περίεργο μου ακούγεται. 
Η διπολική διαταραχή είναι άλλη ιστορία σε σχέση με καταθλίψεις και πανικούς.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου VanGogh, συμφωνώ και ΄γω με τα παιδιά που λένε να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη από άλλον ειδικό, παρ' ότι μπορεί να είναι λίγο ψυχοφθόρο και αυτό, να λες τα ίδια και σε άλλον, καλύτερα να είσαι πιο σίγουρος για όλα και για τα φάρμακα που σου σύστησε ο πρώτος. Αξίζει το καλύτερο η ψυχική σου υγεία. Και αν δεν πας σε άλλον, να μιλήσεις και στον τωρινό για τους προβληματισμούς σου αυτούς.

----------


## dreamful

βαν κογκ συμφωνω με τους προλαλησαντες.
παρε και δευτερη γνωμη απο αλλο ψυχιατρο.

----------


## elis

αλλο ενα 15χρονο ζηταει βοηθεια λοιπον ακου δεν εχεισ διπολικη δεν εχεισ ψυχωση δεν εχεισ τιποτα εχεισ τα κοινα ψυχολογικα που εχουν ολοι εισαι καλα εγγυημενα στο λεω
ακου τωρα να δεισ τι εχεισ,εχεισ μια ψυχολογικη δυσκολια στο να κανεισ τα πραγματα που θελεισ ετσι να το βλεπεισ ακομα εισαι μικρη/ος για να σε απασχολουν αυτα μεγαλωνοντασ τα λυνεισ με τηυν εμπειρια
τωρα σου φαινονται ολα τεραστια σιγα σιγα λυνονται αυτα ειτε γτ κανεισ τισ καταλληλεσ παρεεσ ειτε γτ κανεισ τισ καταλληλεσ κινησεισ στη ζωη δουλεια γκομενα κλπ 
και επειδη εισαι μικρη μη βιαστεισ να πεισ οτι λεω μπαρουφεσ και γενικοτητεσ γτ εσυ το ξεκινησεσ

----------


## elis

παει ενασ που ειχε ενα ζασταβα στο συνεργειο και λεει θελω να μου βαλεισ επανω 2πλεσ εξατμισεισ 2πλα τουρμπο χταποδι χοανη και προγραμμα 
ποτε να περασω να το παρω;
σε 10 λεπτα του λεει ο μηχανικος
ρε φιλε του λεει ο αλλοσ δεν κοβεισ τισ μαλακιεσ;
και του απανταει ο μηχανικοσ εγω τισ αρχισα πρωτος;

----------


## VanGogh

Ευχαριστω όλους που μπήκατε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσετε. Elis δεν καταλαβαίνω την ειρωνία σου... Δεν είμαι άλλο ενα 15χρονο, οπως με χαρακτήρισες, είμαι πολυ μεγαλύτερος και δεν έγραψα εδω για να παίξω. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν μην ασχοληθείς ξανά αν δεν εχεις κατι να προσφέρεις στη συζήτηση.
Για την δεύτερη γνώμη που αναφέρετε παιδια, να σας πω οτι το εχω κανει, και εκείνος με διέγνωσε με οριακή/ μεταιχμιακη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Τι να κανω εγώ λοιπόν τώρα? Ποιον να εμπιστευτώ? Αν και περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη, μου εμπνέει αυτός που μου μίλησε για διπολισμό αλλά βρε παιδια εγώ δεν εχω, ούτε είχα ποτέ, το σύμπτωμα αυτο που εχω διαβάσει εδω μεσα οτι έχουν οι διπολικοί, δηλαδή να κοιμάμαι μόνο τρεις ώρες και να εχω άπειρη ενέργεια. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά...
Εσύ dreamless που παρακολουθώ λίγο τα θέματα σου εχεις τέτοια συμπτώματα οταν εισαι σε φάση μανίας, δηλαδή να κοιμάσαι μόνο τρεις ώρες και να εχεις απίστευτη ενέργεια? Ούτε είχα ποτε απουσία/ μειωμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας οπως ανέφερε παραπάνω το μέλος mariposa. 
Και δεν αντέχω να πάω και σε τρίτο γιατρό, διότι εκτος απο ψυχοφθόρο, εάν μου κανει άλλη διάγνωση άσχετη απο των προηγούμενων δυο, θα πάω να φουνταρω...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Εσύ dreamless που παρακολουθώ λίγο τα θέματα σου εχεις τέτοια συμπτώματα οταν εισαι σε φάση μανίας, δηλαδή να κοιμάσαι μόνο τρεις ώρες και να εχεις απίστευτη ενέργεια? Ούτε είχα ποτε απουσία/ μειωμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας οπως ανέφερε παραπάνω το μέλος mariposa. 
> Και δεν αντέχω να πάω και σε τρίτο γιατρό, διότι εκτος απο ψυχοφθόρο, εάν μου κανει άλλη διάγνωση άσχετη απο των προηγούμενων δυο, θα πάω να φουνταρω...


Μια στιγμή, περίμενε......δεν είπα ότι ντε κ σώνει όλοι οι διπολικοί όλων των τύπων κ κατηγοριών παρουσιάζουν τα ως άνω συμπτώματα..... Είπα ότο το ποιά συμπτώματα, πόσα κ σε τί βαθμό κ συχνότητα εξαρτάται από τον τύπο (Ι ή ΙΙ) του ασθενή κ τη βαρύτητα της περίπτωσης. Δε σημαίνει ότι οπωσδήποτε, αν υποθέσουμε πως κάποιος είναι διπολικός δεν έχει κ αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας, αν κ πίστεψέ με κανένας διπολικός ή άνθρωπος μς ψυχική νόσο δεν αντιλαμβάνεται Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ πως έχει μειωμένη/αλλοιωμένη εικόνα της πραγματικότητας, αυτό το διαπθστώνει το περιβάλλον του (εξ ου κ οι συνεντεύξεις με το στενό συγγενικό ή φιλικό του κύκλο που πραγματοποιεί ο ψυχίατρος).
Βέβαια είναι πιθανό να μην έχεις κ τίποτα κ να σε ταλιπωρούν τζάμπα.
Πάντως στο ότι δεν αντέχεις να τρέχεις κ σε 3ο γιατρό το καταλαβαίνω, κ άλλα να λέει ο ένας κ άλλα να λέει ο άλλος....... Θα σε συμβούλευα να έκλεινες κάποιο ραντεβού σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο ψυχικής υγείας (πχ Αιγινήτειο). Απόλυτη εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει σε τίποτα, αλλά είναι οι πλέον -σε γενικές γραμμές- αξιόπιστοι.

----------


## dreamful

> Ευχαριστω όλους που μπήκατε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσετε. Elis δεν καταλαβαίνω την ειρωνία σου... Δεν είμαι άλλο ενα 15χρονο, οπως με χαρακτήρισες, είμαι πολυ μεγαλύτερος και δεν έγραψα εδω για να παίξω. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν μην ασχοληθείς ξανά αν δεν εχεις κατι να προσφέρεις στη συζήτηση.
> *Για την δεύτερη γνώμη που αναφέρετε παιδια, να σας πω οτι το εχω κανει, και εκείνος με διέγνωσε με οριακή/ μεταιχμιακη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.* Τι να κανω εγώ λοιπόν τώρα? Ποιον να εμπιστευτώ? Αν και περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη, μου εμπνέει αυτός που μου μίλησε για διπολισμό αλλά βρε παιδια εγώ δεν εχω, ούτε είχα ποτέ, το σύμπτωμα αυτο που εχω διαβάσει εδω μεσα οτι έχουν οι διπολικοί, δηλαδή να κοιμάμαι μόνο τρεις ώρες και να εχω άπειρη ενέργεια. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά...
> *Εσύ dreamless που παρακολουθώ λίγο τα θέματα σου εχεις τέτοια συμπτώματα οταν εισαι σε φάση μανίας, δηλαδή να κοιμάσαι μόνο τρεις ώρες και να εχεις απίστευτη ενέργεια?* Ούτε είχα ποτε απουσία/ μειωμένη αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας οπως ανέφερε παραπάνω το μέλος mariposa. 
> Και δεν αντέχω να πάω και σε τρίτο γιατρό, διότι εκτος απο ψυχοφθόρο, εάν μου κανει άλλη διάγνωση άσχετη απο των προηγούμενων δυο, θα πάω να φουνταρω...


βαν κονγκ σχετικα με αυτο που με ρωτας με την απιστευτη ενεργεια και τρεις ωρες υπνο κλπ. το εχω παθει μονο δυο φορες στη ζωη μου.βασικα παιζει και να μην ειμαι διπολικη αλλα μεταιχμιακη.τουλαχιστον αυτο εχει διαγνωσει η κλινικη ψυχολογος που με παρακολουθει.παντως επειδη κ εσυ ανεφερες οτι ο αλλος γιατρος που πηγες σου διεγνωσε μεταιχμιακη, θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι αυτες οι δυο ασθενειες (μεταιχμιακη και διπολικη), μοιαζουν παρα πολυ σε συμπτωματολογια.οταν εξεθεσα στην ψυχολογο μου, τον προβληματισμο μου σχετικα με την διαγνωση του ψυχιατρου(διπολικη τυπου 2), μου ειπε να μην ανησυχω γιατι απο την κλινικη πειρα της, τα φαρμακα που παιρνουν οι διπολικοι ειναι παρομοια με αυτα που παιρνουν οι μεταιχμιακοι.
τελικα μοιαζουν οι περιπτωσεις μας βλεπω  :Smile:

----------


## VanGogh

> Μια στιγμή, περίμενε......δεν είπα ότι ντε κ σώνει όλοι οι διπολικοί όλων των τύπων κ κατηγοριών παρουσιάζουν τα ως άνω συμπτώματα..... Είπα ότο το ποιά συμπτώματα, πόσα κ σε τί βαθμό κ συχνότητα εξαρτάται από τον τύπο (Ι ή ΙΙ) του ασθενή κ τη βαρύτητα της περίπτωσης. Δε σημαίνει ότι οπωσδήποτε, αν υποθέσουμε πως κάποιος είναι διπολικός δεν έχει κ αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας, αν κ πίστεψέ με κανένας διπολικός ή άνθρωπος μς ψυχική νόσο δεν αντιλαμβάνεται Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ πως έχει μειωμένη/αλλοιωμένη εικόνα της πραγματικότητας, αυτό το διαπθστώνει το περιβάλλον του (εξ ου κ οι συνεντεύξεις με το στενό συγγενικό ή φιλικό του κύκλο που πραγματοποιεί ο ψυχίατρος).
> Βέβαια είναι πιθανό να μην έχεις κ τίποτα κ να σε ταλιπωρούν τζάμπα.
> Πάντως στο ότι δεν αντέχεις να τρέχεις κ σε 3ο γιατρό το καταλαβαίνω, κ άλλα να λέει ο ένας κ άλλα να λέει ο άλλος....... Θα σε συμβούλευα να έκλεινες κάποιο ραντεβού σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο ψυχικής υγείας (πχ Αιγινήτειο). Απόλυτη εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει σε τίποτα, αλλά είναι οι πλέον -σε γενικές γραμμές- αξιόπιστοι.


Μαριποσα δυστυχώς δεν μένω Αθήνα για να πάω στο νοσοκομείο αυτο που μου προτείνεις, σ´ευχαριστω πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον! Όσο για τα συμπτώματα που λες οτι δεν ειναι σε όλους το ίδιο, ναι, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Απλά, επειδή εχω διαβάσει οτι πολλοί διπολικοί έχουν αυτο το σύμπτωμα, δηλαδή να κοιμούνται λίγες ώρες και να έχουν απίστευτη ενέργεια, θεώρησα πως ειναι κατι κοινό σε αυτή την ασθένεια και γι'αυτο προβληματίστηκα.

----------


## VanGogh

Dreamless και μένα αυτο μου ανέφερε ο γιατρός που μου διέγνωσε διπολικό, οτι, δηλαδή η θεραπευτική προσέγγιση ειναι πανω κατω η ίδια και στους διπολικους και στους οριακούς/ μεταιχμιακους. Και ναι, ταιριάζουμε οπως είπες κι εσύ! Θελω να σε ρωτήσω αν ακολουθείς θεραπευτική αγωγή και ποια ειναι αυτή? Εγω αυτή τη στιγμή παίρνω το cymbalta των 60mg και seroquel των 50 mg το οποίο αυξάνω κάθε ημέρα. Διάβασα κάπου οτι κάποιοι παίρνουν για αντικαταθλιπτικό το Effexor και επειδή παλιότερα το είχα πάρει και είχα δει πολυ καλά αποτελέσματα, θα προτιμούσα να έπαιρνα πάλι το Effexor αλλα ο γιατρός επιμένει οτι το cymbalta θα με βοηθήσει καλύτερα τη δεδομένη στιγμή.

----------


## dreamful

καλησπερα βαν κονγκ  :Smile: 

παιρνω πολλα φαρμακα και σε μεγαλες δοσολογιες.
παιρνω---> zyprexa 25 mg, remeron 60 mg, lyrica 450 mg kai clonotril 2 mg.
και να φανταστεις οτι επερνα περισσοτερα!!!
το ζυπρεξα ειναι αντιψυχωτικο-σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης, το λυρικα και το κλονοτριλ ειναι αντιεπηλιπτικα που βοηθανε πολυ στο αγχος και το ρεμερον αντικαταθλιπτικο.

ο στοχος μου ειναι να μειωθει κατα πολυ αλλα σταδιακα το ζυπρεξα γιατι ειναι το χειροτερο φαρμακο οσων αφορα την προσληψη κιλων.

περα απο τα φαρμακα κανω και ψυχοθεραπεια και λιαν συντομως θα αρχισω και group-therapy
εσυ κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ή παιρνεις μονο φαρμακα?

----------


## VanGogh

Α μαλιστα! Ναι, για το ζυπρεξα το ξερω κι εγω οτι παιρνεις πολλα κιλα, οπως και με το ρεμερον. Πηρα για λιγο διαστημα το newzypra που ειναι γεννοσημο του ζυπρεξα και μου ανοιξε τρελλα η ορεξη και εβαλα και κιλα. Το ρεμερον ηταν να το παρω κι εγω αλλα επειδη ειναι αρκετα κατασταλτικο οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος, δεν μου το εδωσε προς το παρον. Χρειαζομαι κατι να κινητοποιηθω και γι'αυτο μου εδωσε το cymbalta διοτι δεν μπορω να βγω ουτε απο το σπιτι την ημερα. Εχεις καθολου εμπειρια μηπως απο το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο? 
Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν κανω προς το παρον αλλα μολις παρω λιγο τα πανω μου θα ξεκινησω.

----------


## Serenity2

Kαλησπέρα. Σε όποιο φάρμακο δείς ότι ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός σου περισσότερο τότε αυτό να συνεχίσεις και αυτό είναι και μια καλή απόδειξη για το τί έχεις. Δηλαδή αν το seror σε ''ποιάσει'' (αντικαταθλιπτικό που δείνει ενέργεια και σε ανεβάζει - διεγερτικό δηλαδή και όχι κατασταλτικό) πάει να πεί ότι έχεις κατάθλιψη. Τώρα αν σε ρυθμίζει καλύτερα το seroquel πάει να πεί ότι δεν έχεις κατάθλιψη αλλά οριακή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.. Έχω πάρει σχεδόν όλα τα φάρμακα και γι αυτό στο λέω! Βέβαια μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά επειδή και εγώ περνάω τη φάση σου ΘΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΩ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ! Καλύτερος γιατρός από τον ίδιο μας τον ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει.

----------


## dreamful

> Α μαλιστα! Ναι, για το ζυπρεξα το ξερω κι εγω οτι παιρνεις πολλα κιλα, οπως και με το ρεμερον. Πηρα για λιγο διαστημα το newzypra που ειναι γεννοσημο του ζυπρεξα και μου ανοιξε τρελλα η ορεξη και εβαλα και κιλα. Το ρεμερον ηταν να το παρω κι εγω αλλα επειδη ειναι αρκετα κατασταλτικο οπως μου ειπε ο γιατρος, δεν μου το εδωσε προς το παρον. Χρειαζομαι κατι να κινητοποιηθω και γι'αυτο μου εδωσε το cymbalta διοτι δεν μπορω να βγω ουτε απο το σπιτι την ημερα. Εχεις καθολου εμπειρια μηπως απο το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο? 
> Ψυχοθεραπεια δεν κανω προς το παρον αλλα μολις παρω λιγο τα πανω μου θα ξεκινησω.


δεν εχω εμπειρια απο το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο.
το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι περιεχει συστατικα που περιεχει και το λαντοζ, αλλα ειναι πιο καλο απο το λαντοζ γιατι εχει και αλλα συστατικα περαν του λαντοζ.αυτα μου τα ειχε πει ενας παλιος μου φιλος που επερνε συμπαλντα και τον ειχε βοηθησει.
φαση ειναι θα περασει. :Smile:

----------


## VanGogh

> Kαλησπέρα. Σε όποιο φάρμακο δείς ότι ανταποκρίνεται ο οργανισμός σου περισσότερο τότε αυτό να συνεχίσεις και αυτό είναι και μια καλή απόδειξη για το τί έχεις. Δηλαδή αν το seror σε ''ποιάσει'' (αντικαταθλιπτικό που δείνει ενέργεια και σε ανεβάζει - διεγερτικό δηλαδή και όχι κατασταλτικό) πάει να πεί ότι έχεις κατάθλιψη. Τώρα αν σε ρυθμίζει καλύτερα το seroquel πάει να πεί ότι δεν έχεις κατάθλιψη αλλά οριακή διαταραχή προσωπικότητας.. Έχω πάρει σχεδόν όλα τα φάρμακα και γι αυτό στο λέω! Βέβαια μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά επειδή και εγώ περνάω τη φάση σου ΘΑ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΩ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ! Καλύτερος γιατρός από τον ίδιο μας τον ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει.


Καλησπέρα σερενιτι! Δεν παίρνω το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο που αναφέρεις, δηλαδή το σερορ. Και το θέμα ειναι οτι παίρνω και αντικαταθλιπτικό και το seroquel οποτε πως να καταλάβω ποιο απο τα δυο με βοηθάει για να καταλήξω, οπως λες, στο τι εχω και να εμπιστευθώ τη διαίσθηση μου. Εσένα τι σου έχουν πει οτι εχεις? Γιατι βλέπω οτι εισαι κι εσύ μπερδεμένη...

----------


## VanGogh

> δεν εχω εμπειρια απο το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο.
> το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι περιεχει συστατικα που περιεχει και το λαντοζ, αλλα ειναι πιο καλο απο το λαντοζ γιατι εχει και αλλα συστατικα περαν του λαντοζ.αυτα μου τα ειχε πει ενας παλιος μου φιλος που επερνε συμπαλντα και τον ειχε βοηθησει.
> φαση ειναι θα περασει.


Σ´ευχαριστω ντριμ για την απαντηση σου! Μου έδωσε ελπίδες οτι ισως δω λίγο φως με το συμπαλτα. Φάση ειναι και θα περάσει αλλά ποτε ειναι το θέμα... Δεν αντέχω... Ετσι μου έρχεται να βρω εναν τροπο, να προκαλέσω μανία και να βγω απο την κατάθλιψη...

----------


## dreamful

> Σ´ευχαριστω ντριμ για την απαντηση σου! Μου έδωσε ελπίδες οτι ισως δω λίγο φως με το συμπαλτα. Φάση ειναι και θα περάσει αλλά ποτε ειναι το θέμα... Δεν αντέχω... Ετσι μου έρχεται να βρω εναν τροπο, να προκαλέσω μανία και να βγω απο την κατάθλιψη...


και η μανια δυστυχια ειναι.
δεν ειναι ευτυχια.
δεν λεω και η καταθλιψη ειναι ανυποφορη, αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι η νορμοθυμια.

----------


## Serenity2

Ax Van Gogh και να ξερες πόσο θα ήθελα να πάρω αρκετή ποσότητα διεγερτικών για να βγώ από την κατάθλιψη (αυτό έχω εγώ μαζί με αυπνια αλλά εκμεταλλευόμαστε την παρενέργεια του seroquel για την αυπνια και μου φέρνει νάρκωση το βράδυ) και ας πάθω μανία μακάρι παναγία μου ( αν υπάρχει) να πάθω μανία μου το εύχομαι!!!!!! Τί να πώ επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω σου το εύχομαι και σένα!!! Εμένα η φάση μου διαρκεί τέσσερα χρόνια και δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ καλά από τότε παρα μόνο δύο μέρες. Τί πρέπει να κάνω??? Είμαι όλη αυτιά!!

----------


## Serenity2

29 ετών.... τώρα.

----------


## Serenity2

η οποία νάρκωση νομίζω ότι δεν αφήνει τα διεγερτικά να δράσουν και με κρατάει σε καταστολή όλη μέρα. Μετά από ένα χρόνο που το έπαιρνα όταν είπα του γιατρού ότι το έκοψα μου είπε εντάξει και να συνεχίσω με τα υπόλοιπα διεγερτικά. Τώρα αν αρχίσω να κάνω αλχημείες μόνη μου εγώ θα φταίω? Οπότε γνώμη μου επισκέψου και άλλο γιατρό και πραγματικά 'άκουσέ' με σε αυτό: ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ??

----------


## VanGogh

> και η μανια δυστυχια ειναι.
> δεν ειναι ευτυχια.
> δεν λεω και η καταθλιψη ειναι ανυποφορη, αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι η νορμοθυμια.


Εχεις δίκιο ντριμ αλλά η κατάθλιψη επιμένει εδω και καιρό και δεν αντέχω άλλο γι'αυτο θα προτιμούσα να μου γυρίσει σε μανία. Σίγουρα το καλύτερο, οπως λες κι εσύ, ειναι η νορμοθυμια και το εύχομαι σε όλους μας εδω!

----------


## VanGogh

> Ax Van Gogh και να ξερες πόσο θα ήθελα να πάρω αρκετή ποσότητα διεγερτικών για να βγώ από την κατάθλιψη (αυτό έχω εγώ μαζί με αυπνια αλλά εκμεταλλευόμαστε την παρενέργεια του seroquel για την αυπνια και μου φέρνει νάρκωση το βράδυ) και ας πάθω μανία μακάρι παναγία μου ( αν υπάρχει) να πάθω μανία μου το εύχομαι!!!!!! Τί να πώ επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω σου το εύχομαι και σένα!!! Εμένα η φάση μου διαρκεί τέσσερα χρόνια και δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ καλά από τότε παρα μόνο δύο μέρες. Τί πρέπει να κάνω??? Είμαι όλη αυτιά!!


 Υπομονή σερενιτι υπομονή... Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πω... Κι εγώ απο τότε που θυμάμαι οτι άρχισα να μπλέκομαι με τα ψυχολογικά, τα μεγαλύτερα διαστήματα τα περνούσα με καταθλίψεις. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολυ καλά! Πόσο seroquel παίρνεις και σε ναρκώνει? Παντως να ξέρεις, απο αυτα που μου είπε ο γιατρός, επειδή του είπα οτι θα προτιμούσα να βρισκόμουν σε φάση μανίας, το seroquel δεν αφήνει να συμβεί κατι τέτοιο.




> 29 ετών.... τώρα.


 Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!! Κοντά είμαστε στην ηλικία...




> η οποία νάρκωση νομίζω ότι δεν αφήνει τα διεγερτικά να δράσουν και με κρατάει σε καταστολή όλη μέρα. Μετά από ένα χρόνο που το έπαιρνα όταν είπα του γιατρού ότι το έκοψα μου είπε εντάξει και να συνεχίσω με τα υπόλοιπα διεγερτικά. Τώρα αν αρχίσω να κάνω αλχημείες μόνη μου εγώ θα φταίω? Οπότε γνώμη μου επισκέψου και άλλο γιατρό και πραγματικά 'άκουσέ' με σε αυτό: ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ??


 Ειναι αυτο που σου έγραψα παραπάνω, δηλαδή το seroquel δεν αφήνει να πάθεις μανία. Οταν λες διεγερτικά εννοείς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ή ειναι άλλη κατηγορία αυτα? Και οχι, γνώμη μου ειναι να μη κάνεις αλχημείες σερενιτι διότι δεν ειναι παιχνίδι η χημεία του εγκεφάλου. Τώρα γιατι σου είπε εντάξει που έκοψες το seroquel, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο γιατρός, δεν ξέρω. Ισως θεώρησε πως δεν τα χρειάζεσαι πλέον? Τι να πω? Εμένα παντως μου είπε οτι το βασικό φάρμακο στη διπολική ειναι ο σταθεροποιητής. Αυτα μου είπε, αυτα σου λέω. 
Εχω επισκεφθεί και άλλον γιατρό, ο οποίος μου είπε οτι εχω οριακή/ μεταιχμιακη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Όσο για το τι νιώθω εγώ οτι εχω? Τι να σου πω? Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά, γι'αυτο άνοιξα και αυτο το θέμα, να μιλήσω με παιδια που ειναι διπολικοί.
Εσύ εχεις διπολική? Εχεις πάρει και δεύτερη γνώμη απο άλλον γιατρό? Ειναι πολυ μεγάλο το διάστημα που εχεις κατάθλιψη, οπως ανέφερες παραπάνω, που δεν δικαιολογείται. Ο γιατρός που σε παρακολουθεί τι σου λέει? Σου εύχομαι παντως να βγεις/βγούμε γρήγορα απο αυτή την κατάσταση... Και προπάντων να κάνεις κουράγιο!

----------


## VanGogh

> Ax Van Gogh και να ξερες πόσο θα ήθελα να πάρω αρκετή ποσότητα διεγερτικών για να βγώ από την κατάθλιψη (αυτό έχω εγώ μαζί με αυπνια αλλά εκμεταλλευόμαστε την παρενέργεια του seroquel για την αυπνια και μου φέρνει νάρκωση το βράδυ) και ας πάθω μανία μακάρι παναγία μου ( αν υπάρχει) να πάθω μανία μου το εύχομαι!!!!!! Τί να πώ επειδή σε καταλαβαίνω σου το εύχομαι και σένα!!! Εμένα η φάση μου διαρκεί τέσσερα χρόνια και δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ καλά από τότε παρα μόνο δύο μέρες. Τί πρέπει να κάνω??? Είμαι όλη αυτιά!!


 Υπομονή σερενιτι υπομονή... Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πω... Κι εγώ απο τότε που θυμάμαι οτι άρχισα να μπλέκομαι με τα ψυχολογικά, τα μεγαλύτερα διαστήματα τα περνούσα με καταθλίψεις. Σε καταλαβαίνω πολυ καλά! Πόσο seroquel παίρνεις και σε ναρκώνει? Παντως να ξέρεις, απο αυτα που μου είπε ο γιατρός, επειδή του είπα οτι θα προτιμούσα να βρισκόμουν σε φάση μανίας, το seroquel δεν αφήνει να συμβεί κατι τέτοιο.




> 29 ετών.... τώρα.


 Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!! Κοντά είμαστε στην ηλικία...




> η οποία νάρκωση νομίζω ότι δεν αφήνει τα διεγερτικά να δράσουν και με κρατάει σε καταστολή όλη μέρα. Μετά από ένα χρόνο που το έπαιρνα όταν είπα του γιατρού ότι το έκοψα μου είπε εντάξει και να συνεχίσω με τα υπόλοιπα διεγερτικά. Τώρα αν αρχίσω να κάνω αλχημείες μόνη μου εγώ θα φταίω? Οπότε γνώμη μου επισκέψου και άλλο γιατρό και πραγματικά 'άκουσέ' με σε αυτό: ΕΣΥ ΤΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ??


 Ειναι αυτο που σου έγραψα παραπάνω, δηλαδή το seroquel δεν αφήνει να πάθεις μανία. Οταν λες διεγερτικά εννοείς τα αντικαταθλιπτικά ή ειναι άλλη κατηγορία αυτα? Και οχι, γνώμη μου ειναι να μη κάνεις αλχημείες σερενιτι διότι δεν ειναι παιχνίδι η χημεία του εγκεφάλου. Τώρα γιατι σου είπε εντάξει που έκοψες το seroquel, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο γιατρός, δεν ξέρω. Ισως θεώρησε πως δεν τα χρειάζεσαι πλέον? Τι να πω? Εμένα παντως μου είπε οτι το βασικό φάρμακο στη διπολική ειναι ο σταθεροποιητής. Αυτα μου είπε, αυτα σου λέω. 
Εχω επισκεφθεί και άλλον γιατρό, ο οποίος μου είπε οτι εχω οριακή/ μεταιχμιακη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Όσο για το τι νιώθω εγώ οτι εχω? Τι να σου πω? Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά, γι'αυτο άνοιξα και αυτο το θέμα, να μιλήσω με παιδια που ειναι διπολικοί.
Εσύ εχεις διπολική? Εχεις πάρει και δεύτερη γνώμη απο άλλον γιατρό? Ειναι πολυ μεγάλο το διάστημα που εχεις κατάθλιψη, οπως ανέφερες παραπάνω, που δεν δικαιολογείται. Ο γιατρός που σε παρακολουθεί τι σου λέει? Σου εύχομαι παντως να βγεις/βγούμε γρήγορα απο αυτή την κατάσταση... Και προπάντων να κάνεις κουράγιο!

----------


## Serenity2

Kαλημέρα. Σε όσους γιατρούς έχω πάει απ τη στιγμή που εμένα την ίδια δεν με στενοχωρεί κάτι εκτός το ότι βρίσκομαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν ξέρουν και αυτοί τί να πούν ακριβώς... Πάντως στο Αιγινήτειο που είχα πάει έγραψαν συναισθηματική διαταραχή. Κατάθλιψη έχω γιατί όταν έκανα τις ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπείες ήμουν τελείως καλά και δεν επήλθα ποτέ σε φάση μανίας,δεν έχω οράματα, δεν ακούω φωνές, δεν έχω πεποιθήσεις περίεργες, δεν είμαι αντικοινωνική, έχω συγκροτημένη προσωπικότητα, άρα δε μπορεί κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει ... Για να δούμε σε ένα με δύο μήνες από τώρα τί θα γίνει διότι στις 13/10 σταμάτησα το σεροκουέλ μετά από ένα χρόνο που το έπαιρνα συνεχόμενα για να κοιμάμαι και αμέσως μετά την ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπεία, οπότε μέχρι να βγεί από τον οργανισμό και να δράσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό-διεγερτικό και να φανεί το αποτέλεσμα της ηλεκτροσπασμοθεραπείας θέλει τουλάχιστον ένα δίμηνο ευελπιστώ..

----------


## dreamful

σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα ολα να πανε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## VanGogh

Κι εγώ εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και σε σένα ντριμ και σε εσένα σερενιτι και σε όλους μας!

----------


## dreamful

βαν κονγκ πως εισαι?
ανεβηκες λιγο?
εστω και λιγο για αρχη αρκει  :Smile:

----------


## VanGogh

> βαν κονγκ πως εισαι?
> ανεβηκες λιγο?
> εστω και λιγο για αρχη αρκει


Γεια σου ντριμ. Ευχαριστω που ρωτάς. Δυστυχώς είμαι ακόμη στην ίδια κατάσταση και δεν εχω δει ακόμη καμια διαφορά με την καινουρια φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Ειναι παντως η πρώτη φορά που επιμένει τοσο πολυ η κατάθλιψη... Τι να πω... Ελπίζω να αλλάξουν σύντομα τα πράγματα. Εσύ πως εισαι? Διαβασα οτι ολα πήγαν καλά με την πρόνοια. Άντε με το καλο και σε καλη μεριά!

----------


## dreamful

να σκεφετσαι οτι θα περασει, οπως περασε ολες τις αλλες φορες  :Smile: 
το ξερω οτι περνας πολυ δυσκολα γιατι το εχω περασει και γω...
ομως σε αυτες τις φασεις δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε, να θυμομαστε οτι *ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!!!*

----------


## dreamful

με το επιδομα ολα εχουν πλεον μπει σε μια σειρα ευτυχως !!! 
αλλες τρεις μερες τρεξιμο εχω και ξεμπερδεψα!!! :Smile:

----------


## VanGogh

Σ´ευχαριστω ντριμ για το κουράγιο! 
Άντε, τα δύσκολα τελείωσαν... Τρεις μέρες δεν ειναι τίποτα εφόσον ολα μπήκαν σε μια σειρά! Άντε, με το καλο λοιπόν!

----------


## dreamful

> Σ´ευχαριστω ντριμ για το κουράγιο! 
> Άντε, τα δύσκολα τελείωσαν... Τρεις μέρες δεν ειναι τίποτα εφόσον ολα μπήκαν σε μια σειρά! Άντε, με το καλο λοιπόν!


σε ευχαριστω θερμα Βαν Κογκ!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VanGogh

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Ο γιατρός πριν λίγες μέρες μου πρόσθεσε και δεύτερο σταθεροποιητή και τώρα δηλαδή παίρνω σεροκουελ και λαμοτ που ειναι γενόσημο του λαμικταλ. Ηθελα απλά να ρωτήσω, δεν ειναι υπερβολικό να παίρνω δυο σταθεροποιητές? Τι λέτε?

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο να παιρνεις και αντιψυχωσικο και σταθεροποιητη
εγω ας πουμε παιρνω λεπονεξ και λαμικταλ

----------


## dreamful

μην ανησυχεις Βαν Κονγκ
και γω παιρνω και αντιψυχωσικο (ζυπρεξα) και σταθεροποιητη (λυρικα)
οπως λεει και η εσωτερικη ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο

----------


## VanGogh

Eυχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας! Το θεμα ειναι οτι παιρνω και δυο αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλά ακομη δεν εχω δει διαφορα... Εσυ ντριμ τι αντικατα8λιπτικο παιρνεις? Διαβασα παντως καπου οτι το λυρικα ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο. Εσυ πως το κρινεις, μιας και το παιρνεις?
Και κατι ακομα που ξεχασα να ρωτησω ειναι οτι νομιζω οτι και το seroquel και το lamot ειναι σταθεροποιητες γι'αυτο και αναρωτηθηκα γιατι παιρνω δυο σταθεροποιητες.

----------


## dreamful

εδω και ενα μηνα παιρνω μονο το ρεμερον το οποιο απο μονο του δεν κανει τπτ πλεον
στο μονο που με βοηθαει ειναι στο αγχος
περναω και γω οπως και συ καταθλιψαρα εδω και 2-3 βδομαδες, γι αυτο εκλεισα για την αλλη Τριτη ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου 
το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα μου βαλει και δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο 
εκεινος συμπαθει το εφεξορ αλλα επειδη μου ειχε δημιουργησει προβληματα θα τον παρακαλεσω να μου βαλει το ζολοφτ γιατι θυμαμαι πως την εποχη που επερνα ρεμερον-ζολοφτ ημουν μια χαρα
το λυρικα οντως ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο ειδικα για οσους εχουν περα απο τα συναισθηματικα και θεμα με το αγχος
πως εισαι εσυ γενικα?
ανεβηκες καπως?
εγω σταθερα αλλα οχι καλα...
εννοω σταθερη καταθλιψη χωρις πανω-κατω

----------


## VanGogh

Δεν ανεβηκα ντριμ. Θα ελεγα οπως κι εσυ, σταθερη καταθλιψη. Να σου πω την αληθεια κι εγω με εφεξορ και ζολοφτ που ειχα παρει ειμουν παρα πολυ καλα. Του ειπα του γιατρου να μου δωσει παλι εφεξορ αλλά αυτος επεμενε στο cymbalta, το οποιο παιρνω μαζι με ρεμερον αλλα δεν εχω δει καμια βελτιωση. Ετσι μου ερχεται να παω μονος μου στο φαρμακειο και να παρω το εφεξορ. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι επιμενει στο cymbalta... Συμπληρωσα 30 μερες που το παιρνω και ακομη τιποτα και το ρεμερον το μονο που μου φερνει ειναι υπνηλια. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω. Μαλλον πρεπει να παω να τον ξαναδω και να του πω να αλλαξω αγωγη... Ειμαι τρεις μηνες σε καταθλιψη...

----------


## dreamful

τι να πω βρε βαν κογκ....
στην κατασταση που ειμαι και γω το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι κουραγιο και στους δυο μας και σε ολους οσους περνανε το μαρτυριο της καταθλιψης...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

το σεροκουελ ειναι αντιψυχωσικο αλλα χρησιμοποιειται και σαν στααθεροποιητης στη δδ
οσο για το ρεμερον το επαιρνα 60μγ πριν εξι χρονια και εκτος απο αυξηση βαρους κσι υπνηλια δε μου προσεφερε τιποτα αλλο

----------


## VanGogh

Ωχ... λες δηλαδη να το περνω κι εγω τσαμπα το ρεμερον? Μεχρι στιγμης κι εμενα μονο υπνηλια μου φερνει... Καποιος φιλος μου ειπε για το ladose οτι ειναι καλο φαρμακο και τον εσωσε απο την καταθλιψη. Τι λετε? Δεν το εχω παρει ποτε.

----------


## dreamful

βαν κογκ το λαντοζ μοιαζει πολυ με το συμπαλντα οσο για το ρεμερον συνηθως δινεται επικουρικα δλδ ως συμπληρωμα αλλου αντικαταθλιπτικου

----------


## VanGogh

> βαν κογκ το λαντοζ μοιαζει πολυ με το συμπαλντα οσο για το ρεμερον συνηθως δινεται επικουρικα δλδ ως συμπληρωμα αλλου αντικαταθλιπτικου


Αυτο με το ρεμερον, δεν το γνώριζα ντριμ. Οτι δλδ δίνεται ως συμπλήρωμα άλλου αντικαταθλιπτικού. Ισως τελικά αλλάξω το συμπαλτα με το Λαντζοζ γιατι δεν εχω δει καποια σημαντική διαφορά μεχρι στιγμής. Εσένα ντριμ πιστεύεις οτι σε ωφέλησε το ρεμερον γιατι εγώ μεχρι στιγμής που το παίρνω μόνο υπνηλία μου φέρνει συν τα κιλά που εβαλα.
Η μου φαινεται θα παρω και τα τρία αντικαταθλιπτικά μπάς και δω λίγο φως...

----------


## dreamful

το ρεμερον μου το εδωσε ο γιατρος επειδη εχει και αγχολυτικη δραση
για καποιο διαστημα που η καταθλιψη μου ηταν πολυ ηπια μου αρκουσε το ρεμερον
οταν κανω ομως "βουτια στα βαθεια" οπως τωρα χρειαζεται και δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο
οσο για τις παρενεργειες του ρεμερον και μενα μου φερνει υπνηλια και ορεξη για φαι, αλλα εξακολουθω να το παιρνω γιατι οπως σου ειπα με βοηθαει πολυ στην αγχολυση

----------


## VanGogh

Εγω δεν ξερω αν με βοηθησε ως προς το αγχος αλλά ουτε και στην καταθλιψη. Βεβαια το παιρνω λιγο διαστημα,δλδ μολις εχθες συμπληρωσα 2 εβδομαδες. Αλλά και ο γιατρος μου ειπε για αυτες τις παρενεργειες του ρεμερον, δλδ υπνηλια και ορεξη. Και προχθες που τον ειδα του ζητησα αν γινεται να το αλλάξω και μου προτεινε αρχικα το wellbutrin, αλλά δεν ηθελα ουτε αυτο γιατι το εχω παρει παλιοτερα χωρις αποτελεσμα. Επειτα μου μιλησε για το effexor αλλα δυστυχως δεν βγαινει σε χαπια αλλα μονο σε καψουλες και επειδη εχω ενα θεμα με τις καψουλες, βρηκε τελικα ενα γεννοσημο του effexor που ειναι ειναι σε μορφη χαπιου. Οταν ομως πηγα στο φαρμακειο, μου ειπαν οτι εχει δυο χρονια που σταματησε να κυκλοφορει αυτο το χαπι. Και ετσι πρεπει να επικοινωνησω μαζι του παλι για να δω τι θα κανουμε. Τωρα συνεχιζω με ρεμερον μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω. Αυτα τα ολιγα απο εμενα...

----------


## VanGogh

Εσενα ντριμ το δευτερο που σου δινει στις δυσκολες περιπτωσεις ποιο ειναι?

----------


## dreamful

το εφεξορ μου ειχε δωσει την προηγουμενη φορα που επεσα και μενα
παλιοτερα μου ειχε δωσει το ζολοφτ
αυριο θα δειξει τι θα μου συνταγογραφησει...

----------


## dreamful

βαν πως εισαι?
ανεβηκες καθολου?
ελα να ανεβαινουμε ενας-ενας ολοι οι διπολικοι-και οχι μονο!

----------

